# hi im from oregon and looking to start my own timber and firewood cutting bussiness



## firewoodlogger1 (Aug 6, 2010)

any help or advise would be honered im a 2nd generration logger and still learning the ropes so plz ask or tell me thoughts thanks ur fellow logger


----------



## 034avsuper (Aug 6, 2010)

If you're a 2nd gen logger you should have a good idea of what to do?


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 6, 2010)

I was a 3rd generation North CA logger, didn't get the genetic know how about the business end. 
Firewood, the best place to start is with someone in that business, see if they will show you the ropes.
Best of luck.


----------



## oregoncutter (Aug 14, 2010)

*what do You know?*



firewoodlogger1 said:


> any help or advise would be honered im a 2nd generration logger and still learning the ropes so plz ask or tell me thoughts thanks ur fellow logger



Research you're market, research your'e raw materials, and availability, figure out how much it will cost to get started don't forget insurance, unless you want to be one of the underbiddinging,unliscensed,uninsured fly by night types, figure out how long it will take to start making a profit if, make sure to calculate all related costs. That should head You in the right direction if that's not enough info to get the rest on You're own You may as well forget it.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 14, 2010)

:notrolls2:


Same questions, multiple forums, multiple stories.


----------



## forestryworks (Aug 14, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> :notrolls2:
> 
> 
> Same questions, multiple forums, multiple stories.



yup


----------



## hiluxxulih (Aug 17, 2010)

firewoodlogger1 said:


> any help or advise would be honered im a 2nd generration logger and still learning the ropes so plz ask or tell me thoughts thanks ur fellow logger



If you need firewood stuff my neighbor down the road has a bunch of it left from when he was in that business , I live in Coos Bay .


----------



## biggenius29 (Aug 25, 2010)

Ask the question in a different forum, either the forestry or firewood one. Not the Axmen forum.


----------



## Veteran (Sep 18, 2010)

hiluxxulih said:


> If you need firewood stuff my neighbor down the road has a bunch of it left from when he was in that business , I live in Coos Bay .



Another fellow in Brookings OR has a deal on wood cutting items,because he could not make it.


----------

